# Electrical box is stripped



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get bigger screws, or get a tap set that is small enough to retap the screw hole.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

..............


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If the problem is no threads in j box,
then you can use these -
http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac37/dmxtothemax/holdennuts.jpg
You can get smaller versions,
but this is the quickest picture I could find.
Auto motive stores should have them.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Post a picture of one of the affected boxes?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

JB weld in the holes, or wood filler will give the screws something to grip.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

dmxtothemax said:


> If the problem is no threads in j box,
> then you can use these -
> http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac37/dmxtothemax/holdennuts.jpg
> You can get smaller versions,
> ...


The Pic was too small- Here is a X4 Blowup
That Pic was from an Australian Site
The pictured clips are referred to as Tinnerman Nuts
I used them in my first post-HS job as a trainee aircraft Electrician

http://www.cfi1.com/nuts-steel-spring-nuts-c-23_9_17-l-en.html


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a US supplier for 632 spring steel nuts.

Can save a lot of aggravation on stripped boxes.
$14.02/100
Available at Fastenal: 
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0147953&ucst=t


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Reread the op. Broken screws,not stripped.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Mgoody said:


> ...I have found several that have the *hole *(where the screw goes into the electrical box) *broken *not allowing me the screw the outlet into the box. ...


I'm not sure what a broken hole is. Stripped, plugged, missing, .....

It sounds more like a bar as in _*The Broken Hole*_.... :whistling2:

I keep a 6-32 tap in the toolbox to clean up threads from time to time. Sometimes new boxes come with poorly formed threads and other times older boxes are cross threaded by the previous installer. A few turns with a tap and they are good to go. (I only use metal boxes, I don't use plastic as a personal choice)


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Mgoody said:


> I am in the process of replacing electrical outlets in my newly purchased home (wife wanted white instead of cream). In the process I have found several that have the hole where the screw goes into the electrical box broken not allowing me the screw the outlet into the box. Without having to replace the electrical box itself, is there a quick fix to be able to screw the outlet into the box?


Define "hole... broken". Metal box or plastic?


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Some brands of tan colored boxes have a metal insert at the screw holes. I've had some where the insert spins with the screw and some where the insert is stripped.


----------



## Mgoody (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of more complete info. The box is plastic (grey, one of the older ones) and the plastic eyelet where the screw would fit into is broken (cracked or just plain broken off) not allowing the screw to catch onto anything. Tried wood filler but did not work.


----------



## Mgoody (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a pic. You can see where I attempted to put wood filler to create a catch for the screw, but did not work.


----------



## Mgoody (Apr 7, 2012)

Plastic box. And the eyelet where the screw would go in to attach the outlet to the box is actually broken (therefore nothing for the screw to catch to).


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

That hole is so large you might be able to install a 1/4" plastic, hollow wall anchor in there. 

Something like....


----------



## Mgoody (Apr 7, 2012)

*Another shot*

Another shot showing where screw is just not catching. Can see where I tried wood filler.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Short of replacing the j box with a metal one !
Have you tried using something harder than wood filler ?
Have you tried liquid metal ?
Its a metal / epoxy compound used for fixing pin holes
in metal automotive fuel tanks ?
Fit it, and let it set overnight.
Drill it for a hole.
Should work, if you dont overtighten it !

Sounds like a lot of work,
I would just bite the bullet,
and fit a new j box.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The most easy way to do this is just replace the junction box and what type materal is that on the wall if drywall it have to be be flush or a hair inside the drywall but not all way that far.

The smart box is next best item you can have not all big box store will stock this but I know it will getting more common nowdays due it used for both new work and old work methold.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Use an arlington One box.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Info on replacement boxes:
Smart Box:http://www.smartboxinc.com/smartboxes.php
down load the PDF on single gang boxes

Arlington One-Box http://ecmweb.com/product_year/electric_box_occasions/

To find either box in your area you won't find it at HD, go to a local Electrical supply house that sells to Electricians. Check the Yellow pages or ask around.


----------



## Swan (Mar 4, 2012)

it looks as though you the plug is in a tiled wall. Is it possible to knock out the mortar around the top of the box where the screw would screw into. 

I have found that a good easy and cheap solution when this happens it to take a piece of ground wire, and wrap it around where the screw would go and then wrap it around the top of the plug below the ears of the plug and twist the wire together with linesmans (or needle nose) until you hold the plug tight against the box. The other screw on the bottom of the box will keep the plug from moving around. 
Cut off the excess wire to allow the plate to fit over the plug.

I'd be cautious to will the broken screw hole with anything that will not allow you to remove the screw and work on the plug in the future.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Swan said:


> I have found that a good easy and cheap solution when this happens it to take a piece of ground wire, and wrap it around where the screw would go and then wrap it around the top of the plug below the ears of the plug and twist the wire together with linesmans (or needle nose) until you hold the plug tight against the box.
> Hope this helps.


That is not a safe or proper way to fix this,it is a hack way of doing it.
K-Buz had the answer it that doesn't work do as one poster said use some JB Weld on it


----------



## ernest boudreau (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stripped electrical Box*



Mgoody said:


> I am in the process of replacing electrical outlets in my newly purchased home (wife wanted white instead of cream). In the process I have found several that have the hole where the screw goes into the electrical box broken not allowing me the screw the outlet into the box. Without having to replace the electrical box itself, is there a quick fix to be able to screw the outlet into the box?


 
I had the same problem and went through a lot of trouble changing out the plastic box. It was a lot of time and trouble.

Then someone told me about a G-Clip that you push onto the box and you are good to go! They can be found at G-clip.us


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

My choice, tap the hole for the next larger screw size (I think it's 8-32) and use new screws of that size.

Saves having to mar the drywall and pry out the old box.

If you simply force in a wood screw or a larger screw, you may crack the tab of the box where it screws in.

Oops, just saw the other example where the tab was already cracked away; retapping the hole won't work on that one.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I would coat the screw in wax or soap fill the hole with epoxy and put the screw into the wet epoxy. When it hardens just remove the screw and you should be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-6...UTF8&qid=1361721623&sr=8-1&keywords=klein+tap


----------

